# Writing A Waiver?



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

What things should you put in a waiver when you're letting people around/ride/handle your horses?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Contact a lawyer. To make a legal document that will hold up in court you need legal counsel. Don't risk it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Idk where you are from. But, indiana makes it fairly clear that its at your own risk. And the signs are available.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

First thing is to find out what the Equine Liability laws are in your state. 
Second, find one online that you can print and then adapt to the laws in your state if there are any. See if there is one at a boarding stable near you that you could be allowed to copy. Make sure you have insurance on your property . If it is a minor child make all parents or guardians involved sign and date and get t notarized, even with an waiver you can still be sued.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> Contact a lawyer. To make a legal document that will hold up in court you need legal counsel. Don't risk it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^ This. It will only cost you about $50 to have a lawyer provide you with a form that best protects you.


----------

